# 9 week old baby getting angry with older dog



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Remington is a 9 week old baby and he is too young to be called "aggressive" ... well explain that to this dog's owner...

I took Rem to my sister's house and he met her year old terrier/boxer mix. Her dog is high energy and playful but never ever aggressive. He doesn't even growl when he plays with other dogs and doesn't yelp even if another dog draws blood...

Well, my baby sleeps a lot but also loves to play for short periods. As her dog was running fast, playing, jumping over Rem, "biting" Rem's legs and ears.. typical play... Rem finally had enough of the other dog and began to growl and get a little more rough... that quickly turned into Rem snarling, growling, barking, and getting in the other dogs face trying to bite and hold. He had obviously had enough.

The point of this.... I get that Rem was trying to say "leave me alone" and the other dog didn't get it... but the other dog didn't stop and it quickly turned into something odd to see... my family began saying "you may need to watch him around other dogs as he grows up" ... "wow that was kind of aggressive" ... "what's wrong with your puppy?"

I get why Rem reacted the way he did... but he did get snarly and angry when the other dog was only playing...

Is this really something to "watch" or worry about? Or what can I do to help the situation..?

Idk if it matters but when my dog bites Rem as a correction for him biting too hard he doesn't yelp so much as growl, bark, and get a little mad lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Was he getting "snarly and angry" or was he trying to play bitey face with the older dog? Bitey face looks really scary!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anytime your pup is playing with another pup/dog and you feel the play is getting too rough, I'd step in and stop it. 

Terriers are tough hearty little dogs.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No he does growl and bark play biting in the face but it definitely was something much more than that... it went from yappy and happy to threatening... I had never thought I'd see it in him.
I always monitor play closely because I'm used to it with fosters and new dogs all the time but in this case I knew Remi was safe because the other dog was obviously playing... I did break them apart when Remi got so upset seeming but then everyone talking about how aggressive he seemed and needing to monitor him I almost started feeling bad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He's way too young for you to worry about aggression, I think. He may have just been tired and had enough.
The only time I ever saw Max get snarky with another dog was when my bff's granddog was a puppy - a mastiff - she kept biting his ears and he finally turned and really snarled at her. 
So I think they're all in need of a bonk on the head, and Remi needs a hug. 





tine434 said:


> No he does growl and bark play biting in the face but it definitely was something much more than that... it went from yappy and happy to threatening... I had never thought I'd see it in him.
> I always monitor play closely because I'm used to it with fosters and new dogs all the time but in this case I knew Remi was safe because the other dog was obviously playing... I did break them apart when Remi got so upset seeming but then everyone talking about how aggressive he seemed and needing to monitor him I almost started feeling bad.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with you... I know poor Remi was exhausted and the other dog wouldn't stop... and I think as he gets more energy he won't be as cranky. But everyone else seemed to be like OMG your horrible aggressive dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like snarling at people that won't leave me alone. Poor Remi was probably tired and just didn't know how else to say BACK OFF!!!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

He's communicating 'enough' dog style. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

gold4me said:


> Sometimes I feel like snarling at people that won't leave me alone. Poor Remi was probably tired and just didn't know how else to say BACK OFF!!!


I actually do snarl at people who won't leave me alone.

And then I whisper to Max to please go bite them on the bummeee. Dratted dog doesn't listen, though.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My friends and I learned a long time ago to break up play before it went over the top. If it looks like one dog is not having fun or there is too much verbalization, it is time to break it up. My Cookie was the coolest mama dog...I kept two littermates from her first litter, George and Mantha. When they were pups, if their play got too rough, she would pick up a squeaky toy and start squeaking it between them to break them up. It always worked to calm them down. With my pup, Gabby, I stop her when she is playing with other dogs if I do not like how things sound.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

A nine week old puppy needs sleep, I would not have allowed that other dog to keep bugging my puppy, I would have stopped it before it got that far. I don't think your puppy was being aggressive, just saying "Ive had enough" he's only nine weeks older dogs should not be allowed to keep bugging him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did attempt several times throughout the 9 hour day to keep the other dog off... even finally holding Rem in my lap for his nap. But I definitely wasn't allowed to discipline someone else's dog and was far away from home to take Rem back home... The incident reported happened during potty time but several smaller incidents happened when Rem would wake up or roll over or anything like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If the 9 week old baby pup was getting out of hand because another dog even if friendly wouldn't leave the pup alone it is up to the human adults to protect the pup. If the owners of the other dog would not stop the dog from your little one next time put your little one away in an x-pen or crate or leave. Your pup was only trying to protect him or her self.

Think of it this way if you were seated on a bus and a man came and sat next to you. He then put his hand on your thigh. He is only being friendly. If you asked him nicely to remove his hand and he didn't. You then pushed his hand off your thigh. He put it right back on smiling nicely at you. You now pushed his hand off and got up to move to another seat. He followed you smiled sat down next to you and again put his hand on your thigh. You then pushed his hand off, jumped up and screamed for him to leave you alone. At that moment the bus was at your stop and you got off the bus. Now all the other people on the bus said wow that man was just smiling and being friendly look how crazy and aggressive and rude she was to that man.

This is pretty much what happened over and over to your pup today.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know... I didn't like just let another dog beat on my pup... goodness. I feel things can be so easily misread on forums, since this is my first one. Her dog would leave Rem alone for long periods of time after the initial hour or so... I did keep rem under arm most of the night when the dog was acting up and when her dog kept up I would pick rem up (although her dog would then jump to get him)... Many times Rem would WANT to play with the other dog initially but Rem would be done and the other dog wouldnt. Those were the moments where it may have took a second to get Rem away once you see OK he isn't playing anymore. It isn't like Rem didn't want to play with the other dog at all, if that was the case we would have kept them separate constantly. but on Thanksgiving two hours away from home with no crate at her house... I did what I could. I didn't just let my pup get beat up on but I would spend hours going detail by detail I just assume everyone kinda knows that owners aren't going to be bad to their dogs if they pay so much and join forums and ask for input lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Trying to attach a cute picture of them both sleeping together at one point.....


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh what a little fluff ball!!! Don't worry too much about it. You did what you could do at the time. Now you know what signs to look for. Since Golden puppies grow so quickly, the next time you see your friends and their dog, Remi will be a little older and able to handle the play periods a bit better. Of course, when he does get tired of playing just keep an eye out, and maybe end the playtime on a good note. I know what you mean, you can't always reprimand someone elses dog. You just have to try and manage the situation. Not all dog owners understand a puppy just gets tired (like your friends) and they immediately jump to the "oh it's so agressive". Drives me crazy. If it were toddlers playing and one got tired and cranky, they wouldn't be calling it "agressive". HA! You sometimes just have to ignore the comments.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, I agree. I think he's fine! He does fine with my dog...
Now, today he started HUMPING my dog! I was horrified lol and confused. I just pulled him off and made him have a "calm down" period... He did that three times lol I am not even sure if that's normal
And today we opened the cabinet door to the food and he began to growl... not a mean growl but an excited growl, kinda a hurry up growl...
We kept his bowl on the counter and made him wait until he calmed down.

I forgot all these puppy things! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok... There is some issue here. Maybe because he's learning this behavior now,idk but I told the trainer so she's going to see if she can observe it Saturday...
He does get snarly with my dog more and more frequently, and my dog is scared of it (they're the same size now) and if my dog defends herself with a carefully placed nip or snap he doesn't just yelp and run like most puppies, he growls and barks and bares his teeth and chases after her, hair standing up and all. Really weird for me to see a young pup doing that.. but it's the same he did with my sister's dog just with my older dog she ray isn't doing anything noticeably wrong..
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I agree with you... I know poor Remi was exhausted and the other dog wouldn't stop... and I think as he gets more energy he won't be as cranky. But everyone else seemed to be like OMG your horrible aggressive dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have no answers as this is new to me. But that would have upset me for everybody to be freaking out and saying he was a horrible aggressive dog :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

tine434 said:


> I know... I didn't like just let another dog beat on my pup... goodness. I feel things can be so easily misread on forums, since this is my first one. Her dog would leave Rem alone for long periods of time after the initial hour or so... I did keep rem under arm most of the night when the dog was acting up and when her dog kept up I would pick rem up (although her dog would then jump to get him)... Many times Rem would WANT to play with the other dog initially but Rem would be done and the other dog wouldnt. Those were the moments where it may have took a second to get Rem away once you see OK he isn't playing anymore. It isn't like Rem didn't want to play with the other dog at all, if that was the case we would have kept them separate constantly. but on Thanksgiving two hours away from home with no crate at her house... I did what I could. I didn't just let my pup get beat up on but I would spend hours going detail by detail I just assume everyone kinda knows that owners aren't going to be bad to their dogs if they pay so much and join forums and ask for input lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. Seems like a lot of fingers pointed at you. That's ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with Sally's Mom. Chase plays with our 7 year old. I mean, he bites her face and TUGS her cheeks, and they don't mess around. BUT, they are playing. When you know your dogs, you just know when it's getting too far. Because when ANY child plays with another (say wrestling for fun on a trampoline), we all know how easy it can go from play to one getting upset for whatever reason, say they got a LITTLE hurt by accident. So you break it up before it goes any further. For my dogs, I do the same thing. If Emmi starts really telling Chase off and I can see she's DONE and Chase won't have any of that, I stop him and I break them up. Emmi is seven, so when I say stop, SHE wills top. Chase will only stop when he hears me say "Come". (I always have kibble in my pockets. ha ha ha). I think THIS is showing BOTH DOGS, that I AM STILL ALPHA. ha ha ha. Know what I mean? Does that make sense?

Then, there are times when Emmi keeps on keeping on and putting her arm to put him to the ground or gnawing (bitey face) Chase, and he will come to my feet and still play, but I can tell he's mad or nervous and wants away. Even though, when she walks away, he can go right after her again. If I can't stop him, well, then he will learn! You keep going back, you'll keep getting it. LOL I always try to let them work it out a bit first. They can easily get a little upset and then go RIGHT back to normal happy play. LOL

Also, Chase DOES snarl, grown and sound DIFFERENTLY when he gets "mad" at Emmi during play. I stop it.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just saw there was a page 2 I missed. What BEAUTIFUL ball of fur!, Wow what a gorgeous coat. So sweet. I agree with what everyone has said. I'm surprised the owner of the other dog did not make her dog stop. I would have. Any pet or any one person has a limit. LOL Pups do get tired FAST, especially after even a bit of play and especially at only 9 weeks old.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I've been practicing time outs... If you get too rough, you get a "time out". It has helped significantly. When he plays really rough, but is simply playing I let it go and when Roxy corrects him, if he tries to chase her snarling I get onto him (cause she corrects then backs away ya know) well now it has got to the point where in 2 days we have needed only one correction. He is even playing nicer because he's learned that if he gets too rough, Roxy will stop the play anyway. He has caught on quick! And at our training we went all around the place meeting all the other puppies and he was the first to pick up a nice, calm greeting. 90% improvement so far! I think he was just a little aggravated at that first dog and therefore was thinking that's how to act with everyone 
He was also the STAR pupil in class, the instructor upped him to sits with distractions on the first day lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

tine434 said:


> I did attempt several times throughout the 9 hour day to keep the other dog off... even finally holding Rem in my lap for his nap. But I definitely wasn't allowed to discipline someone else's dog and was far away from home to take Rem back home... The incident reported happened during potty time but several smaller incidents happened when Rem would wake up or roll over or anything like that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The owners should have made their dog stop, but some people just don't get it. Poor Remi he's just a baby, I think he just had enough, he's not aggressive.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

robinrd said:


> The owners should have made their dog stop, but some people just don't get it. Poor Remi he's just a baby, I think he just had enough, he's not aggressive.


I agree.... I just decided he won't go back over there anytime soon.. it really wasn't a good experience for him to have so young. But sometimes like you said, people don't get it I kept hearing "oh Ben (their dog) is just playing! Oh look Ben doesn't even play by biting faces" as I see Ben with a tuft of Remi's forehead hair in his mouth. But it's ok, lesson learned and now replacing that with positive dog interactions 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just today, I witnessed my 16 month old girl get grumpy with other dogs at work. A fellow vet has two neutered male poodles who do not know how to play properly with other dogs..never mind that when I turn my back on them, they nip at my rear... These dogs only know how to interact by mounting other dogs... They mount Basil and Emmy who allow it. Basil's mom, Mantha made a big noise at them for doing that and they instantly backed off... Mantha's brother, years ago, snapped at them and actually bit one. They are truly annoying, untrained dogs... So today, they tag teamed/mounted Gabby as I was returning her to the kennel room. At first, I thought she was play biting, but then it was obvious that she was not pleased with being mounted and picked at..it reminded me that you have to intervene when things are looking one sided... They never bother my Tiki. She is her own boss and would let them have it once!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Just today, I witnessed my 16 month old girl get grumpy with other dogs at work. A fellow vet has two neutered male poodles who do not know how to play properly with other dogs..never mind that when I turn my back on them, they nip at my rear... These dogs only know how to interact by mounting other dogs... They mount Basil and Emmy who allow it. Basil's mom, Mantha made a big noise at them for doing that and they instantly backed off... Mantha's brother, years ago, snapped at them and actually bit one. They are truly annoying, untrained dogs... So today, they tag teamed/mounted Gabby as I was returning her to the kennel room. At first, I thought she was play biting, but then it was obvious that she was not pleased with being mounted and picked at..it reminded me that you have to intervene when things are looking one sided... They never bother my Tiki. She is her own boss and would let them have it once!


Makes you want to let your girls carry pepper spray! Rude dogs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Could have been fear aggression. I witnessed it with my 12 week old dogue de bordeaux. We went to a puppy class and I thought he wanted to eat another dog. The trainer said it was fear aggression, and it was. When he was 150lbs he would never go after another dog unless the other dog posed a danger to him or his family. give you pup time to grow and get used to the outside world.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Makes you want to let your girls carry pepper spray! Rude dogs.


They are so rude and if they are loose in the treatment room, I will often eat somewhere else..at lunchtime when they are loose.


----------

